# Shortest Square-1 Adj corner Alg?



## N's-cvt (May 10, 2020)

I am working on developing a Square-1 method and I need the shortest algs for a U layer Adj corner swap without caring about U layer edges, so if someone could generate that for me it would be great.
Also I want to know what program you used to get the algs and how I can use it.


----------

